# 210.21(B)(3) allowed receptacle ratings



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

1 IMO the table says 30a receptacle on a 30a circuit.

2 I believe it refers to the receptacle in this instance

3 You could, but why? If you have an appliance with a 100a cordset I doubt a 60a circuit would hold under load. 210.23 says an individual branch circuit can supply any load for which it is rated.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

KGN742003 said:


> 1 IMO the table says 30a receptacle on a 30a circuit.
> 
> 2 I believe it refers to the receptacle in this instance
> 
> 3 You could, but why? If you have an appliance with a 100a cordset I doubt a 60a circuit would hold under load. 210.23 says an individual branch circuit can supply any load for which it is rated.


IIRC, way back when wiring device designs weren't established by NEMA, there was all kinds of strange practices, that were done per code.
One of them was the use of a 50 amp cord set for both ranges and dryers. Also a lot of the wiring devices were rated for 10 amp @ 250 volts and 15 amp @ 125 volts. 
It's great that they finally settled with standardizing NEMA designs.:thumbup:


----------

